# Diarrhea!



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi all! My pup's been having diarrhea for the last week. Prey model raw suggested I half the portion size for a day, cut the chicken of fat and skin and then increase the amount again slowly. So far everything is going well, his stool was firm yesterday and this morning. Now I just need to know how much do I increase it with/day until I'm back to what he should be eating? He's a 3 and a half month old German Shepherd and weighs 16.6 kg. He should be getting at least 1kg food/day. Yesterday with the half portions I fed 250gm in the morning and again in the evening. This morning I fed 350gm - a 100gm increase from yesterday. Is this to much to fast?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I would just increase it like your doing daily until he is back at where he should be.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Keep the skin of the chicken for the next couple of weeks and see if that helps. I would take his 2 lbs and divide it into 3-4 smaller meals and see how he handles that.


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

> I would take his 2 lbs and divide it into 3-4 smaller meals and see how he handles that


I work during the day so its not possible to feed 3-4 times/day. But I'm also starting to think this is the problem. I've done everything from removing the fat, keeping to one protein source, bone in chicken, decreased portion sizes, but still his stool is loose every now and again. It's firm say 2 -3 times and then a loose one. I'm at a point were I just want to leave it, maybe it will go away by itself, whatever the things is that's causing the loose stool. Cause his not ill or week or loosing weight or anything like that. He looks fantastic, coat is shiny and soft and he's energetic and everything a pup should be. Do you think if I leave it,it will stop eventually and the stool return to normal over time? Or is this looking for trouble?


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Mine have soft stools sometimes. I think it isn't necessarily a bad thing as long as it is just soft and not liquid.


----------

